# Wanna-Bee-Logger



## JakeG (Jul 23, 2013)

Video, as promised... This should give you all a good laugh. :hmm3grin2orange: It did me!

I had my gear packed up bright and early.. Couple saws, gallon and a half of oil, gallon and a half of fuel.





I misjudged the lean of a pine and nipped the holding wood I wanted to keep...The 394 eats a little faster than what I'm used to and I stayed in it too long. Anyway, it turned a bit so I'll have to pull this one down.





Then this happened...

Enjoy!!!

*Low-res/mobile phone version:*
[video=youtube_share;bvcdTaayXUA]http://youtu.be/bvcdTaayXUA[/video]

*HD Version Here:* Wanna "BEE" Logger - YouTube

I had every intention of filming some work to get your feedback and help stop my bad habits. Well, after being chased for 5 acres and removing the 20ish stingers from my neck and skull, I called it quits. I checked the weather and let the saw and camera spend a night in the woods. Thankfully it didn't rain!

Have YOU ever been chased through the woods? Let's hear a story...


----------



## redoakneck (Jul 23, 2013)

Makes me itch just looking at those bees!!!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 23, 2013)

i found some black bees with 2 yellow stripes on the tails sunday ,they left me alone though ,don't think they like the h1r i run,i never swatted at them just left them alone and they left me alone ,was 5-6 feet from the nest,found some more under my saw mill when i started milling last night ,they got a spray with the raid wasp bee killer stuff


----------



## redoakneck (Jul 23, 2013)

I was weed eating near a compost pile and hit a mother load of yellow jacket/ garbage bees and they nailed me bad!!!! Ran 500 feet to above ground pool (just jumped over the side) to get away and those suckers stayed around for 30 minutes. The POS weed eater was full of gas and idled for an hour with those things going nuts around it. 

My tongue and throat started swelling and it felt like my hands, feet and scalp were on FIRE!!! Luckily I had some steroids and benedryl handy and I was close to using the epinephrine but I didn't. I felt goofy for 6 hours after that.

Never had a problem getting stung until that episode!!!

Those things kinda bug me now.


----------



## roberte (Jul 23, 2013)

Lets see, cut into bee hives, with honey, yellow jackets, bat caves in aspen trees. this is argueably right up there, but piss ants, talk about having the heebeegeebees the rest of the day..:msp_mellow:


----------



## slowp (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes. Usually starts about this time of year, and as the days get shorter, the bees get meaner.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 23, 2013)

I liked the pic with the six or so pounds of bees just sitting there ready to kick your ass. That 394 idles nice:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jul 23, 2013)

redoakneck said:


> I was weed eating near a compost pile and hit a mother load of yellow jacket/ garbage bees and they nailed me bad!!!! Ran 500 feet to above ground pool (just jumped over the side) to get away and those suckers stayed around for 30 minutes. The POS weed eater was full of gas and idled for an hour with those things going nuts around it.
> 
> My tongue and throat started swelling and it felt like my hands, feet and scalp were on FIRE!!! Luckily I had some steroids and benedryl handy and I was close to using the epinephrine but I didn't. I felt goofy for 6 hours after that.
> 
> ...



Hey that's nothin to play around with, my father-in-law is allergic to bee stings and has to carry around a eppy pen just in case. He doesn't like using it but if it comes to that it's better then croakin


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 23, 2013)

I been stung prolly 1000 times. wife is allergic, if I see one near her I jus grab it. better for me to get it than her. epi pen or er ain't cheap, and no fun for her.


----------



## JakeG (Jul 23, 2013)

Brian.. Which saw do you run h1r in? Also, what were you milling with that 660 of yours?

redoakneck and roberte... damn, I don't want any part of those experiences.

Thanks for sharing! I hope you don't acquire any new stories!


----------



## JakeG (Jul 23, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> I liked the pic with the six or so pounds of bees just sitting there ready to kick your ass. That 394 idles nice:msp_thumbup:



I wonder how many more bees are out of sight... 

Thanks, the 394 has good power and is so much more fun that the 562. It idled for 20 minutes until it ran out of fuel. I dropped 5 other trees before this attempt. Gotta love the big fuel tank 




treeslayer2003 said:


> I been stung prolly 1000 times. wife is allergic, if I see one near her I jus grab it. better for me to get it than her. epi pen or er ain't cheap, and no fun for her.



Ya, definitely keep yer woman safe

Turns out my wife is allergic as well. Last time she got hit by a bee on her forearm, it swelled an area bigger than a baseball. I'm not sure how severe or mild that is considered...?? I would imagine it's mild but not sure.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 23, 2013)

I found a big hive in a hollow spot about 60ft. Up and i didn't know it until the piece i cut came off and i heard the buzz with ear plugs in,i didn't get stung but my hitch was smoking when i got to the ground and luckly i used a split tail so i just unclipped and ran like hell. Needless to say it was the comedy act of the day because the ground guys laughed every time they looked at me and kept telling me to "bee"careful.


----------



## roberte (Jul 23, 2013)

JakeG said:


> Brian.. Which saw do you run h1r in? Also, what were you milling with that 660 of yours?
> 
> redoakneck and roberte... damn, I don't want any part of those experiences.
> 
> Thanks for sharing! I hope you don't acquire any new stories!



hang out in the woods long enough, youll see it and more


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 23, 2013)

My cousins MIL died last year from a bee sting on the lip weedwacking around an apple tree,she got to her epipen and called 911 and when they got there she was unconsious on the floor and she never came back.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 23, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> My cousins MIL died last year from a bee sting on the lip weedwacking around an apple tree,she got to her epipen and called 911 and when they got there she was unconsious on the floor and she never came back.



even with the shot? scary how a little thing can get ya that way.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 23, 2013)

treeslayer2003 said:


> even with the shot? scary how a little thing can get ya that way.



They aren't really sure if she actually gave herself the shot before going unconscious but it was on the floor next to her.


----------



## JakeG (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow... What an eye opener. Sorry to hear that Ken.

This brings up a question which is probably better suited for a doctor...

Are allergies such as these hereditary? As previously stated, my wife is allergic.. I'd hate for my boys to be allergic and me not be prepared. We're outside every day with countless red wasps and these moster black bee looking things.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 23, 2013)

jon should be able to help here. I have a terrible grass pollen allergy and so does my oldest and youngest, the middle boy didn't get it. go figure.


----------



## bustedup (Jul 23, 2013)

JakeG said:


> Wow... What an eye opener. Sorry to hear that Ken.
> 
> This brings up a question which is probably better suited for a doctor...
> 
> Are allergies such as these hereditary? As previously stated, my wife is allergic.. I'd hate for my boys to be allergic and me not be prepared. We're outside every day with countless red wasps and these moster black bee looking things.



Ding Ding paging Doc Husky ........lol 


someone tell him to read this thread lol


----------



## roberte (Jul 23, 2013)

bustedup said:


> Ding Ding paging Doc Husky ........lol
> 
> 
> someone tell him to read this thread lol



i imagine he'll be by soon enough, just tell him there a 385 in here:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 24, 2013)

JakeG said:


> Brian.. Which saw do you run h1r in? Also, what were you milling with that 660 of yours?
> 
> redoakneck and roberte... damn, I don't want any part of those experiences.
> 
> Thanks for sharing! I hope you don't acquire any new stories!



I run the H1r ,in all my saws ,even the fs80 weedeater gets it 32 to 1 92 octane ,was running the 10mm 044 sunday,i sure like that saw ,feels real nice with the 461 wrap handlebar on it ,i have been carving on a butt cut of a cedar that was laying along side my stepdads property next door ,getting some nice boards out of it View attachment 305732
View attachment 305733
View attachment 305734
View attachment 305735
View attachment 305736


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 24, 2013)

roberte said:


> i imagine he'll be by soon enough, just tell him there a 385 in here:msp_biggrin:



385!?? Where??? What a great saw!!!
The serious form of bee sting reactions is not hereditary, but the propensity to have skin reactions is. Clear? People have a 2-3% chance of having anaphylactic reactions to sings irrespective of family history. Kids are prolly safe


----------



## slowp (Jul 24, 2013)

I had a gypo logger pestering me all morning. This was a few years ago. He carried an epi-pen taped to his suspenders and noticed it was going to expire that day. He wanted to stab ME with it so it wouldn't be wasted. There were no bee encounters. He just thought it needed to be used on somebody else. 

I avoided it.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 24, 2013)

that sound like something I would do, yet we've never met and I'm not allergic to bees:msp_unsure:


----------



## JakeG (Jul 24, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> I run the H1r ,in all my saws ,even the fs80 weedeater gets it 32 to 1 92 octane ,was running the 10mm 044 sunday,i sure like that saw ,feels real nice with the 461 wrap handlebar on it ,i have been carving on a butt cut of a cedar that was laying along side my stepdads property next door ,getting some nice boards out of it View attachment 305732
> View attachment 305733
> View attachment 305734
> View attachment 305735
> View attachment 305736



I bet that 044 is nice.. good power without the weight. Me likey 



HuskStihl said:


> 385!?? Where??? What a great saw!!!
> The serious form of bee sting reactions is not hereditary, but the propensity to have skin reactions is. Clear? People have a 2-3% chance of having anaphylactic reactions to sings irrespective of family history. Kids are prolly safe



 Thanks for the laugh as well as the clarification!


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 24, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> that sound like something I would do, yet we've never met and I'm not allergic to bees:msp_unsure:



That's scary. A wookie with an epi pen:msp_w00t:


----------



## slowp (Jul 24, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> That's scary. A wookie with an epi pen:msp_w00t:



Even scarier, a Gypo Logger!


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 25, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> That's scary. A wookie with an epi pen:msp_w00t:



nyhaaa-a-a-aw... and stuff...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 25, 2013)

You can usually grab it when they are swarming the saw. They think the saw is the offender. Thats with Yellowjackets. Some hornets are probably smarter.


----------



## Samlock (Jul 25, 2013)

slowp said:


> I had a gypo logger pestering me all morning. This was a few years ago. He carried an epi-pen taped to his suspenders and noticed it was going to expire that day. He wanted to stab ME with it so it wouldn't be wasted. There were no bee encounters. He just thought it needed to be used on somebody else.
> 
> I avoided it.



A first aid instructor showed me that there's 30 milliliters of stuff inside the epi-pen, but it will only inject 5 milliliters in a shot. So 25 milliliters will be wasted anyway. 

I wonder what mr. Gypo would have thought about that?


----------



## JakeG (Jul 25, 2013)

Good and potentially bad news..

Good news: The bees have moved.

Potentially bad news: The bees have moved. Wish I knew where they went! I still have a dozen dead oaks to remove. O'well, I guess you just need to focus on the task at hand and not worry. 

I'm willing to bet they're still on the property. When the brush cutter came through several weeks ago, he ran into a large hive, of course they moved. Guess I found em. Hope I never see em again 

If ya can't tell, I don't like bees


----------



## roberte (Jul 25, 2013)

JakeG said:


> Good and potentially bad news..
> 
> Good news: The bees have moved.
> 
> ...




Bee on the lookout, but don't bee consumed by it.
Beehave and bee careful. 
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## JakeG (Jul 25, 2013)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

